# Clearo 3 | Overview:



## HPBotha (22/1/20)

*


*​*Introduction*
2020 is all about looking back, and cherry picking the best Twisp qualities in our products to lead us into a new decade of excellence. The Clearo defined MTL, it also introduced our proud heritage as curators of vaping in South Africa. With the Clearo 3 we focused on refining the form of the Clearo, with updated aesthetics and craftsmanship. The Clearo 3 becomes a modern classic, in form, feel and performance.

The Clearo 3 is cosmetically differentiated from our other devices. Featuring an all-aluminium pinstripe body, finished with red anodised details. It has been crafted to reflect the sensibilities of minimalist design, fashion consciousness and reflecting a culture steeped in design. The Clearo 3 becomes an accessory in itself and should be comfortable, look good in the hand, even while not being used.

The sophisticated design of the new Clearo 3 is only possible with the use of CNC aluminium, although much more time consuming to manufacture, the end result is a high end finish, with the Clearo 3 looking great and delivering a premium MTL experience. The Clearo 3 exudes quality, and presents itself as a beautiful crafted luxury accessory. The Clearo 3 out performs its predecessors and paying honour to its heritage.


​

1] Design:








Design must seduce, shape, and perhaps more importantly, evoke emotional response. This was precisely the intention when we designed the all new Clearo 3. Crafted entirely out of aluminium, for a premium in-hand feeling and durable finish that won’t chip, scratch off or fade. The Clearo 3 builds on it’s heritage of classic form factor, machined textures and softly sculpted mouthpiece to provide the most luxurious MTL experience there is. We chose a new red accent to distinguish the design details and give the Clearo 3 it’s new iconic look. The Clearo 3 is for those that appreciate a deep connection to their device and relish in the experience of using it.



2] Ease of use:
​
The Clearo 3 is designed to be simple and easy to use, without compromising on satisfaction. This device now features an improved top fill system which makes refilling fast and clean.
Clearo 3 is designed to offer a superior MTL or “Classic” experience without the hassle of fiddling with airflow or power settings. The simple nature of the device belie it’s performance. The smart electronics offer all the advanced protections necessary to protect your device and by delivering the ideal, constant power output to the coil, for the entire battery duration, combined with a perfectly tuned airflow - ensure consistently great flavour with a smooth and relaxed draw.
Another great benefit and convenience of the Clearo 3 is the simple construction: it only separates into three components and is so easy to clean and maintain. Making use of the same Clearo Atomizer Head and a tough Polycarbonate Tank - the Clearo 3 is designed to last.



3] Improved Performance:



​


The Clearo 3 utilises the same legendary Clearo atomizer head as before, which excels at delivering consistently great and pure flavour. The draw of the Clearo 3 has also not been altered and is perfectly tuned to the atomizer head. The baffle has also been retained to protect users from the hot liquid that can sometimes spit off the coil.
The Clearo 3 retains all the features that made the Clearo 2 a winner and yet improves on the delivery and flavour of it’s predecessor. The design now features a solid aluminium Mouthpiece that is CNC machined from a single block. The effect of this special mouthpiece is to cool the vapour and enhance the flavour - it really has to be tried to be believed.





*Design Focus:*
​Hybrid Fluted Mouthpiece
The iconic and popular flute shaped mouthpiece is here to stay. Now more comfortable with a softer, rounded form and machined out of a solid piece of aluminium which helps to cool the vapour and enhance the flavour.

Top Fill Tank
The convenience of top filling is now possible with the unscrewing Mouthpiece that exposes two filling ports. By not exposing the atomizer to refill, we eliminate messing and top fill systems also benefit from improved wicking

Polycarbonate Tank
The polycarbonate tank is tough and resistant to breaking, and clear all-round, to easily check flavour volumes. It also has a larger volume at 2 ml.

Reliable Performance
The Clearo 3 is based on the same atomizer head as the Clearo 2 and Clearo Pod. This is a great coil and we didn't want to mess with it. We managed to improve on the performance by optimising other areas. The advantage of using the same coil is that backwards compatability and the confidence that customers can get knowing their device will be supported for years.

Smooth Fixed Airflow
One of the benefits of the Clearo system to those who value the simplicity, is that there is nothing to adjust. The performance is always the same and the best it can be. That is why the airflow remains unchanged and fixed.

Smart Button
No modern Twisp device can do without our Smart Button with five LED segments. Clear and intuitive to use. The scallop design of the button for ensures better ergonomics and prevents accidental activation.

Aluminium Construction
The Clearo 3 is made almost entirely from sustainable aluminium. This material provides a premium feel and durable surface finishes. Anodise aluminium wears much better over time and offers many benefits such as being able to conduct heat away very quickly.

Simple Build
Designing for simplicity is harder to do, but it means fewer parts to assemble and fewer parts to break. The Clearo 3 only breaks down into three parts, making it easier to use, maintain and really long lasting.






*Features:*



​

The Clearo 3 takes the Clearo 2 and updates the body, tank and Mouthpiece - functionally similar to the Clearo 2, the body separates into two parts when replacing the Atomiser head, but when refilling a simple twist of the mouth piece unscrews the top of the device to allow easy access to two refill ports. The use of Aluminium makes for a more luxurious feeling device, that is stylish and exudes luxury. The Clearo has grown up.

_Please note: Righty-Tighty, Lefty-Loosey 
The Mouthpiece allows for easy repositioning to align the flat section to that of the Power Button, simply rotate the mouthpiece into the preferred orientation by either pulling the Mouthpiece off and repositioning, or by simply rotating the Mouthince to the right. Turning the Mouthpiece to the Left will engage the Top Cap Insert and unscrew the Mouthpiece assembly from the Tank allowing easy refilling. When closing the Mouthpiece will automatically disengage when the the Top Cap Insert seals the Fill Ports, allowing you to reposition as needed. _


*

*

*Technical Specifications:*


​
Rated Wattage/s: Constant 8 W
Product Size: Ø14.8 x 140 mm
Coil type:  Horizontal Coil, NiChrome Wire / Organic Cotton
Resistance:  1.6 Ω (MTL coil)
Tank Volume: 2.0ml





*Refilling:*


​
To Refill:


To refill, simply unscrew the Mouthpiece Assembly from the Atomizer tank while holding the device upright
Fill through one of the circular fill ports on either side of the central air channel.
Avoid overfilling as the liquid will fill over and the lack of air in the tank can result in poorer wicking of liquid to the coil.
Replace the Mouthpiece Assembly and screw closed. Always hold the Tank section with one hand, while tightening the Mouthpiece to avoid over tightening and jamming the connection to the Battery.

TIP: For best performance, recommend refilling when level reaches the coil

​




Spares and Accessories:
Please note there are Black and Silver, Clearo 3 specific, spares with colour co-ordinated packaging. Only the Spares Kit is universal to all models.

















*Starter Pack:*

Contents:
1 x Aluminium Clearo 3
1 x Aluminium Clearo 3 CNC’d Mouthpiece
1 x Aluminium and Polycarb Tank
1 x Clearo Atomizer Head (1.6Ω)
1 x USB Charging Cable (Micro USB)
1 x User Manual




​







*Status Indications:*

Charge level indication takes place around the button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in an anti-clockwise direction.
Charging is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
Short Circuit Protection: In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top two LED lights will flash alternately. Please change your Atomizer Head, or contact Twisp® Support should the problem persist.
Overheat Protection: If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
Low Voltage Protection: When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.
​
Charging:

Using the micro USB cable, connect the device to a powered USB port (e.g. laptop) not exceeding 5V to charge, or use a Twisp accessory Wall Adapter. Refer to the battery level LED status indications for charge levels.
When the battery is fully charged, all the lights around the button will stay on.
Full charge takes about 2 hours. You can use your Clearo 3 while charging, but if low voltage protection flashes (single top LED flashes), we suggest you charge for a while before use.
​






​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

Thanks @HPBotha 

This looks great

I like the mouthpiece, the increased juice capacity and the knurled finish on the battery.

Am keen to find out how tight the draw is compared to other Clearo products or even the Cue.
I am hoping it’s a tightish MTL...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (23/1/20)

I saw one today and didn't want to ask what it is...now I know.
It looks awesome in reality.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mrh (1/5/20)

I don't suppose you would advice on how to revive an aging coil for the Clearo 2/3. ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/20)

mrh said:


> I don't suppose you would advice on how to revive an aging coil for the Clearo 2/3. ??



Hi @mrh 
Not sure if it will work - but you could try leave it in a bit of clear alcohol (Gin or vodka will also do)
Then rinse it and leave it to dry for a day or two
I used to do that with my old commercial coils a few years ago and it worked - lengthening the life of the coil a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/5/20)

mrh said:


> I don't suppose you would advice on how to revive an aging coil for the Clearo 2/3. ??


You could try vaping a tank of menthol e-liquid. I know it sounds weird, but it does give you a cleaner coil!!! and what @Silver suggested does work in a pinch, but soon the cotton would be kaput, as the cotton fibres gets damaged when using alcohol...this will hamper the wicking. The Clearo coil is also a horizontal coil, so the cotton going through the coil itself is very little and the damaged cotton will not last long. Try the menthol trick and see how far you get. 

Let me know how it goes!

Unfortunately new coils will only be available once we are able to sell again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/20)

Thanks @HPBotha 

I have fond memories of the coil soaking vodka days 

I vape a lot of menthol additive in my juices. Maybe thats why my coils last long. Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mrh (26/5/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @mrh
> Not sure if it will work - but you could try leave it in a bit of clear alcohol (Gin or vodka will also do)
> Then rinse it and leave it to dry for a day or two
> I used to do that with my old commercial coils a few years ago and it worked - lengthening the life of the coil a bit



Thanks for this. I only saw it now. I really haven't got into the habit of using this site, but I must. I landed up borrowing A Cirrus and am using that instead of my Clearo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (26/5/20)

Thanks for this. I only saw it now. I really haven't got into the habit of using this site, but I must. I landed up borrowing A Cirrus and am using that instead of my Clearo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mrh (26/5/20)

HPBotha said:


> You could try vaping a tank of menthol e-liquid. I know it sounds weird, but it does give you a cleaner coil!!! and what @Silver suggested does work in a pinch, but soon the cotton would be kaput, as the cotton fibres gets damaged when using alcohol...this will hamper the wicking. The Clearo coil is also a horizontal coil, so the cotton going through the coil itself is very little and the damaged cotton will not last long. Try the menthol trick and see how far you get.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!
> 
> Unfortunately new coils will only be available once we are able to sell again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (26/5/20)

Thanks. Only saw this now. I'm using a CIrrus now. Will have to wait for after lockdown to get coils for the Clearo. i think I flooded the Clearo coils by using a juice with too much vg. (using what juice I can find!) Any suggestions on how to revive the Cirrus coil when it goes. Or is that the same issue as with the Clearo ones. I've got a more suitable juice now with a 50/50 vg pg proportion...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Oh dear. My cirrus coils are coming to the end (a sort of hollow feeling when I draw), so now I guess I'll have to buy a cheap ecig at my 'spaza shop'. I washed my clearo coils but they are shorting. I now know how delicate clearo coils are as I have dissembled one for the first time in desperate hope I could fix it! sad state of affairs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waltersfiona23 (13/10/22)

On 31 August I decided to buy a BRAND name instead of paying R250 for a disposable vape every second day


Took my time and went to Vaal Mall

Paid R1049+R99,90(for the Flavour(refills)

So after a few weeks when I charged the vape and the battery made a sound as if it was going to explode anytime

I tool it back 17 September I was told the battery was the problem

Nice

They told me the battery was the problem and changed it immediately. They replaced the coil and oiled it before putting it in.

Nice, it worked and tasted like I'm smoking I could taste the FLAVOR………………………. for only 1 day!!!

I bought 2small black Vuse epods, as i couldn't get ANY flavor from the Clearo3

I ordered another vape through Takelot as per advice from other vapers who said the Clearo has no taste.

I took back your Clearo3 again the following Saturday. Refund request and accepted

Before giving my refund they called the area manager

Ooooohh she cant give such approval it has to come from Twisp. I was given a number to call and Vuse email address

I called the 021 number the lady was extremely helpful.
Sorry mam the ARE MANAGER ONLY can make a decision to replace or not

Is airtime and petrol cheap to be sent from Pillar to post???

I don't want this tasteless useless Clearo3 and i refuse to have something so expensive as an ornament. Must I now become a beggar for something I paid that is less than 2 months old but does not give me the REASON WHY I BOUGHT A VAPE????? TASTE, FLAVOR AND SATISFACTION, I do not get ANY taste, nor flavour nor nicotine satisfaction from the Clearo3, it taste like burn – I have never used it since that day it is been lying in its box.

1st E-mail response: Thank you for reaching out to our Support Team. We are sorry to hear about your experience and the inconvenience this has caused you. We have escalated the matter to the Regional Manager as we, unfortunately, do not have any authorization to approve refunds. We will revert back to you as soon as we have received feedback

Then again: Good Afternoon Fiona. We have received feedback from the Regional Manager and were advised we, unfortunately, cannot refund the device due to no manufacturing fault found.
Why do you buy FLAVOR (refill oils WITH nicotine)? Why can you taste the nicotine and the flavour when using another vape and not Clearo3???
I do not get ANY flavour except burned smoke
They have replaced and oiled the coil infront of me, yet I taste NOTHING just 1 day thereafter. I use the same flavour in another unit I get a taste of Berries, Mango, coffee........
How can they tell me it is not a manufacturing fault???
If the flavours were not name Berry/Mango or whatever I would accept this none-sence they are telling me here, but I cannot see how I am smoking a tasteless thing and they are arrogant enough to sit there and decide
Why don't the are manager and the regional manager come an taste this piece of crap they are selling and then tell me if they get any flavour out of it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/22)

waltersfiona23 said:


> On 31 August I decided to buy a BRAND name instead of paying R250 for a disposable vape every second day
> 
> 
> Took my time and went to Vaal Mall
> ...



Hi @waltersfiona23 . Question for you: what was the other devices that you tried that gave you the taste and performance that you liked? Also, what Nicotine level do you vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/10/22)

waltersfiona23 said:


> On 31 August I decided to buy a BRAND name instead of paying R250 for a disposable vape every second day
> 
> 
> Took my time and went to Vaal Mall
> ...


Greetings, 
Did you purchase the juice(liquid) from twisp/Vuze and what is the PG /VG ratio. It should say on the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

